# Chocalate Bayou Hog



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I made it to a buddy of mines place on Chocalate Bayou south of Liverpool this evening around 6:30. These hogs have been showing up right after the feeder goes off so I figured I would show up early. Like clock work they came out about 10 minutes before the feeder went off and since I threw corn out before I climbed up the babies came out and the big ones came right behind them. I stuck the biggest one which was a small boar around 90 pounds or so. He's not anything special but after having a couple below averge weekends and having decent boar in Danbury rip me off last night it felt good to let my Bowtech eat. The game cam pic is of the boar that came in last night and stood directly under my stand which is in a willow tree thats entirely to small for a lock on but its all I have to work with right now. The stand finally crackeld and popped in the wind and he walk up on the road behind me to try to wind me. I lit him up and the glare from the tree branches was to bad to see to get a shot off and he trotted off grunting and blowing.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

You really do a # on the hogs. Congrats!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome, thats some fine eatin there......
But Ive never killed any in the summer, only fall and winter.
Nice hog anyway.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats, we might complain about the piggies but they sure are fun to hunt.


----------

